# Novasure



## emreed99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anybody work in an office that performs Novasure's and code for the Novasure device separately? The doctor in my office feels that we should be reimbursed for the device as well as the surgery, but I'm having a hard time finding a correct code for it. Is there one or is the device included in the surgery?


----------



## amjordan (Feb 15, 2010)

There is not a code for the device, it is considered part of the CPT code billed.  Before you start doing these in office, check with your payers to see what their office reimbursement is.  We have one payer that has one fee schedule and they reimburse the same in office as they do when performed at the hospital.

58353 - Endometrial ablation, thermal, without hysteroscopic guidance

58563 - Hysteroscopy, surgical; with endometrial ablation (eg, endometrial resection, electrosurgical ablation, thermoablation)


----------

